# Mettre des videos sur l'ipod nano 4G 8Go



## deltachrome09 (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comme je l'ai dit j'ai acquis à noël un ipod nano 4G 8Go mais j'arrive pas à mettre des videos sur mon nouvel ipod ! On m'a dit qu'il fallait un logiciel pour que la video soit compatible avec quicktime est-ce vrai ?
Comment faire ?
Merci d'avance !

*Deltachrome09*


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2008)

Il faut que la vidéo soit dans le bon fomat (mp4).

Si ce n'est pas le cas il faut la convertir à l'aide d'un logiciel...
Je ne m'étend pas cette question à déjà trouvé des réponses dans d'autres fils


----------



## lmmm (29 Décembre 2008)

*isquint*  (par exemple) permet de convertir tes videos,et de te les mettres dans itunes puis apres dans ton ipod ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Décembre 2008)

HandBrake également.

iSquint doit être plus difficile à trouver, non ?

Les développeurs ont arrêté.


----------



## lmmm (29 Décembre 2008)

il y a 8 jours ,il etait encore facilement trouvable,mais c est vrai que les developpeurs l ont arreté,dommage car c "etait" un logiciel sympa ...
il n y aura plus de mis a jours,mais ca l empeche pas de toujours bien marché (pour l instant en tout cas) ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Décembre 2008)

lmmm a dit:


> (...) ca l empeche pas de toujours bien marché (pour l instant en tout cas) ...


Tout à fait !
Je l'ai d'ailleurs gardé, ainsi que VisualHub.


----------



## fandipod (30 Décembre 2008)

Si ton film est au format dvix il faut que tu télécharges un logiciel qui s'appelle Free video converter.. Très bon logiciel et très simple d'utilisation
En revanchent si ton film est au format DVD(Video TS et Audio Ts) il faut télécharger Handbrake pour pc. 

Bonne journée,

Fandipod


----------

